# Monarch Club House



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

It has taken me a while, but I finally got round to sending off the Monarch Club House registartion form on the Nossy instruction sheet. It was well worth the wait ! Got my certificate, Nossy postcard and club badge yesterday. :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

so far you seem to be the only one that has the club badge...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> so far you seem to be the only one that has the club badge...


Dont feel bad didnt get my Badge either


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi deadmanincfan and Wolfman,

I'm assuming it is the club badge, it is Purple and yellow, with a central Butterfly and the words - MAKE MINE A MONARCH - I could be wrong as I have been known to be about many things


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ochronosis said:


> Hi deadmanincfan and Wolfman,
> 
> I'm assuming it is the club badge, it is Purple and yellow, with a central Butterfly and the words - MAKE MINE A MONARCH - I could be wrong as I have been known to be about many things


I just got the certificate,poster of nssy and the postcard.But no badge


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe that's the embroidered patch...the one we're all waiting patiently for...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I just finally mailed my application off monday. Hopefully I'll be a member in a few weeks, I've got a feeling the patches just recently came in. To keep mailing costs down, they may wait till they have something else ( postcard, flier, whatnot) to send with it. I may be wrong, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> I just got the certificate,poster of nssy and the postcard.But no badge


You got a poster?...hmmmm was that a special thing? I didn't get one of those...

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> I just got the certificate,poster of nssy and the postcard.But no badge


Poster? Still waiting for the patch over here as well. got the postcard and certificate.


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

This is one of the funniest threads I've read in a long time. I don't know why. There's something about the timing in the posts, go ahead, read through it and tell me if it's funny or I'm just insane. Ahem! Anyway, gotta join!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Badges? BADGES? We don need no stinkin badges!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I've got mine this week.Real high quality,very classy.:thumbsup:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Did you ever say something then think twice afterwards :freak: Lol.....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yea, I'm thinkin Scott will say 'Krazy Otto don need no stinkin badge'. Mien Gott! What have I done now?


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

:hat: He surley knows I'm somewhat feeble in the mind, and only jest about these STINKIN BADGES Ohhhh noooo I did it again..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:
Last summer I got 4 posters...One of Nossy...one exploded box art of Nossy...one of the first ad and one of the second ad ...then the certificate...the glow Nossy postcard but still waiting for the Patch!!!!
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Monarch always did like you best !!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Sent mine off last week or so,so am waiting for all the goodies plus the 1st run of the glow kit.:woohoo:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi folks.

I happen to have traded a couple of e-mails with Scott McKillop the last couple of days and he mentioned this. The reason those of us south of the Canadian border don't have our patches yet: He hasn't had a chance to travel from Ontario into the U.S. to mail them. He saves more than half the price of postage by doing that, and given that he has hundreds of members, that works fine for me.

He hasn't forgotten us.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> You got a poster?...hmmmm was that a special thing? I didn't get one of those...
> 
> MMM


Looks like the poster was a Wonderfest special ...not a Clubhouse offering according to Scott. Badges will be mailed out next week as well. Monday the 14th is the Big Day!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Everything I get from Monarch goes in a frame and up on my model room wall...I'm thinking in a few years this stuff will become quite collectible ...just like anything from Auroras' past has turned into gold. Especially the Membership stuff because it is just available to the members...and it's surprising how many people want to join but just keep putting it off and forget about it...I wonder how many Members Monarch has right now? Todd ...any idea?
mcdee


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:
> Last summer I got 4 posters...One of Nossy...one exploded box art of Nossy...one of the first ad and one of the second ad ...then the certificate...the glow Nossy postcard but still waiting for the Patch!!!!
> Mcdee


What ad posters did you get?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I got a badge this week also.Like a pic of it?

Buzz


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Freebies are nice,but what matters the most are the kits that Monarch will sell.Not to criticize Moebius,but they haven't given us any freebies and no one is disappointed with them.I would like to thank Monarch for it's great freebies as they were quite appreciated,although not necessary in order for me to buy their fantastic kits.Anxiously looking forward to buying the new ones to be issued,as I am sure that many modelers feel the same way as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...as the mob chants...
sty-RENE! sty-RENE! sty-RENE!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> I wonder how many Members Monarch has right now? Todd ...any idea?
> mcdee


All I know is "hundreds".


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

wow...the clubhouse is fillin' up...SHINY! :woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ShadOAB said:


> What ad posters did you get?


I got the ad of the kid building the Moon Suit model surrounded by all the Monsters...and the ad of the 2 kids on their bikes going to the LHS to buy Nosferatu... and they are both poster size about 16 x 24 inches approx.
...and Xsavoie, you're right, it's the Models that really count...but there is nothing wrong in getting your hands on a little Swag along the way...and these things look great framed and hanging up in the ol' model room...I'd love to get my hands on some Moebius posters as these two companies compliment each other immensely ...and face it ...IT'S COOL :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...soon as my hobby room gets repainted the Monarch stuff goes up on the walls...


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

buzzconroy said:


> I got a badge this week also.Like a pic of it?
> 
> Buzz


Hey Buzz,

You could show a picture of it, but then I'm afraid you would have to kill everyone who saw it


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Can I see it if I wear a blindfold?


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Looks like the poster was a Wonderfest special ...not a Clubhouse offering according to Scott. Badges will be mailed out next week as well. Monday the 14th is the Big Day!
> 
> MMM


Bob,I wasnt at WFest to get the poster mine was sent to me from Monarch in a tube and it contained not one but two mini posters of the box art of Nossy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

You lucky dog...care to part with one of them?

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sometimes I wish I lived in the US. I always miss out on the good stuff because of where I live. That's just the way it goes I suppose.

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I miss out on a lot of cool stuff too, Chris...the Monarch Clubhouse is the first time I've been in on the ground floor of a cool thing...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> Freebies are nice,but what matters the most are the kits that Monarch will sell.





macdougall said:


> ...there is nothing wrong in getting your hands on a little Swag along the way...


Well argued fellers, especially as the posts on this thread are beginning to sound a little like the script from _It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown. _That said, I who at age 53 should know better, sent my form in promptly. Haven't gotten anything yet, but I did send in the form.

Yes indeedy, sent form.

Right away. Form.

Sent.

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Bob,I wasnt at WFest to get the poster mine was sent to me from Monarch in a tube and it contained not one but two mini posters of the box art of Nossy


Wolfman !... Scott swore us to secrecy (I wasn't at Wonderfest either) Now you've done it...I'm tellin'.........................
Mcdee
Guys from Jersey,,,,sheesh


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> I got a badge this week also.Like a pic of it?
> 
> Buzz


I triple-dog dare you !
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Wolfman !... Scott swore us to secrecy (I wasn't at Wonderfest either) Now you've done it...I'm tellin'.........................
> Mcdee
> Guys from Jersey,,,,sheesh


Im like a little kid at heart and cant hold a secret to long :jest:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> You lucky dog...care to part with one of them?
> 
> MMM


Bob if you want one let me know and will send it to ya Saterday just need your addy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If you go to the Monarch website and click on 'Club' and then the butterfly you will see a picture of the Club certificate and also the 'Club Patch'
Mcdee


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

this is what I got at Wonderfest.To big for my scanner,but you get an idea.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

YAY! The patches will be in the mail Monday! :woohoo:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

*For Scott McKillop*

Hi Scott,

If you ever read this thread, my apologies for all the extra memberships, paperwork and mailing you have had to do on account of me posting my delight at receiving my goodies from Monarch
View attachment 57735


Simon


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

ochronosis said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> You could show a picture of it, but then I'm afraid you would have to kill everyone who saw it


Could I look with one eye and you just wound me ???


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...gonna make it difficult to build and paint that way,ennit...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Haven't gotten anything yet, but I did send in the form.
> 
> Yes indeedy, sent form.
> 
> ...



What you trying to say, Mark?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: Got my Patch in the mail today! Classy good quality and the colors are brilliant...on my model room wall it goes !:roll:
Mcdee


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

frankenstyrene said:


> What you trying to say, Mark?


 
I think he's trying to say he sent in his form. Then again with Mark you just never know.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Just making the point that I had indeed sent in the form of the Nosferatu kit. The form that will one day get me into the Monarch Clubhouse with all you cool guys. Then I too will have the neato posters and badges and stuff.

Assuming, of course, that I had first sent in form.

Which I did, couple, weeks ago.

Just waiting on the neato stuff.

Juuuust waiting.

Neato.

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fear not Mark...I'm sure your Monarch Club kit is part of the Big Mailout Scott is planning this weekend on his excursion State side! Scott was saying that as soon as he hits one thousand members... he will so note it on the website and the way he was talking, that number wasn't too far off...so if you haven't sent in the order form...DO IT NOW ! ( or you'll be wishing you had):thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

So only those last few of the thousand are standing between me and my precious precious freebies, eh - ?

_WHERE ARE YOU PEOPLE??!!!???_

Er...that is, thanks for the heads up, mcdee.

Mmark McGee, I dunno what came over me. :freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think you'll fit in beautifully Mark. Any qualms about peasant hunting? Oh, and, of course, feeding them cake?

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

While Mark's waiting for his patch, did everyone else get their 1/5 scale Nossy in all blue glow plastic with alternate heads and remote control rats to scurry around his feet? And Vari-Vue flicker boxart? Got mine the other day but don't really need it so I gave it to the dog to play with. 

*snicker* 

Just funnin' you! All I got so far is the certificate and a small card showing the glow Nossy boxart. Which is cool by me - when I sent in the app I didn't think they'd actually DO anything with it; thought it was just a fun throwback to the good old days.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

frankenstyrene said:


> While Mark's waiting for his patch, did everyone else get their 1/5 scale Nossy in all blue glow plastic with alternate heads and remote control rats to scurry around his feet?


 :freak: *_Gnckk!_*

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How many others of you received the instructions to the secret handshake and password? Scott said there wouldn't be many of us...and he mumbled something about the guys from Jersey???


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Like This?????? :jest:

View attachment 57977


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

THAT'S IT !!!
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Okay, now I'm getting a little less upset about not being in the club. BTW, who's gonna make up the flags?

Mark McGee, I can hear it now: "Help - I've done the secret Monarch club handshake and I can't straighten up!"


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

My Monarch patch arrived today. neener neener neener !!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...get the Aves putty, Mark...ohhhhh, DAB-bler...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Calm yourself, deadie. I'm confident that I'll get in someday. Meanwhile, let's shake hands in the secret Monarch Club manner...



Oopsie! Did I do the flag part wrong...? :devil:

Mark McGeez that's gonna be hard to explain to his proctologist. _"One shot in a million, Doc, one in a million."_ - Frank Costanza


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...just had to use corkscrew pasta... 
we need you in the Clubhouse, McGee...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Got my certificate, badge and frightning lightning Nosferatu postcard today! WOO WHOOO!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I got my patch today, fun stuff. :tongue:

RK


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I got my Monarch stuff as well.The patch is way too cool! I also got a note saying that no Mud Hens will be allowed to join the club.Does anyone know what a Mud Hen is?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Patch arrived today, nice touch, thanks for the cool stuff Monarch!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah they're cool...and there's hardly any truth to the fact that each patch contains a microchip enabling Monarch to monitor our kit collections and locations like Chris was saying last week (whilst peasant hunting)
Mcdee
ps...What's a Mud Hen?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

BadRonald said:


> Does anyone know what a Mud Hen is?


Is it similar to a DIRTY DUCK?!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

There's a sandlot or semi-pro ball team in Toledo called the Mud Hens. Remember Klinger on M*A*S*H was a big fan.
Sorry McGee!!!!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got my patch today too--- very nice!!
Steve


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> There's a sandlot or semi-pro ball team in Toledo called the Mud Hens.


To be *accurate *Dabs - the Toledo Mud Hens, who make Fifth Third Field sizzle throughout the baseball season hereabouts, are the farm club for the Detroit Tigers. D.F. - _Dirty Duck _was a really funny albeit off the wall strip that ran in _National Lampoon _back in the 1970s.

Mark McGeez, all Jamie's plugging gone for naught!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

got my patch yesterday...any other CA Clubhouse members get theirs?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

My patch arrived in the mail today...very very cool! It will go right next to my Aurora patch that I got several years ago from Anthony!

Thanks Monarch!

MMM


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I got my Monarch Special Jacket through the post today, to sew my Monarch Badge onto.... only joking, I bet that made a few of you get excited :devil:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got my Monarch patch in today:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Me, too! :woohoo:I have this denim vest I made from an old jacket that's covered with Sci-Fi related patches and pins. I'm putting my Monarch patch on that - I think there's a spot next to the Lizard Lounge one. Thanks, Scott, for going the extra mile (and allowing some of us who are WAY old enough to know better to act like a buncha kids again), when your models are already plenty enough!
Time for another secret Clubhouse hand shake... _NGAAAHH!!!_ Dang that flag hurts! I really must be messing that hand shake up somewheres. Now I know why deadie's been walking sideways, poor fella...

Okay, I just appointed myself Club Court Jester.

Mark McG. :jest:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I really need to open up Nossy and send in to join, but I'm not sure I want to join an organization that would accept me as a member (apologies to W.C. Fields)


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Just Plain Al said:


> ...but I'm not sure I want to join an organization that would accept me as a member (apologies to W.C. Fields)


Groucho Marx said that.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...hey, who's been spilling the family secrets to McGee?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Groucho Marx said that.


I knew that. This has been a test, ya that's the ticket!, a test.:tongue:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Got me patch today. Gonna put it on me pants.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

I Patchya can’t guess what I also got in the mail today


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> D.F. - _Dirty Duck _was a really funny albeit off the wall strip that ran in _National Lampoon _back in the 1970s.
> 
> Mark McGeez, all Jamie's plugging gone for naught!


Now that you mention it.....I am pretty sure I remember seeing "dirty duck" once or twice when I was scoping out grandad's stash. 
I got my patch today too!:woohoo:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Duck Fink said:


> ...I am pretty sure I remember seeing "dirty duck" once or twice when I was scoping out grandad's stash...


Whaddaya mean"Grandad's stash"? I used to love that strip when I was in college, and I'm only.............................................oh, right. :drunk:

Mark McGeezer


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wasn't Dirty Duck in National Lampoon mag? I used to read it all the time...give me a break if I'm wrong...like it was the late 70's and all...and well we didn't ever do anything illegal...er well...we did experiment sometimes...I think? Anyway Dirty Duck was really funny Make Mine Monarch !
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Whaddaya mean"Grandad's stash"? I used to love that strip when I was in college, and I'm only.............................................oh, right. :drunk:
> 
> Mark McGeezer


hehehe...yeah grandad had a cool stash. I didn't show up until 70 and I am going to say I saw my first Lampoon around.....late 70's. Actually some of my uncles (which are only about 12-15 years older than I am) really liked that magazine a little more than grandad I believe. That is how they got left laying around the house on occasion. I had no complaints about it! Now I am forced to check out an old issue somewhere and relive the Dirty Duck experience.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Duck Fink said:


> ...Now I am forced to check out an old issue somewhere and relive the Dirty Duck experience.


Ah-*henh!* 
Mark McWeevil


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

DF, I saw your mama b!! You ARE a dirty duck!!

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)




----------



## UM_Plastics_Fan (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for the good karma! I just got my kit and patch today- "Make Mine Monarch"! Takes me back to the sixties and Marvel Merry Marching Society (and Make Mine Marvel)!

And BTW, PLayboy still runs Dirty Duck cartoons (I only read it for realistic skin coloring schemes, really).

Rank Amateur Modeller,

Mike Martin
_[only because the name Mark McGovern had been taken]_


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That's not McGovern's real name, he's hiding out here in the witness protection program !!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Groucho Marx said that.


If we are getting technical, he said-

I sent the club a wire stating, PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT ME AS A MEMBER.*Groucho Marx*
_US comedian with Marx Brothers (1890 - 1977)_​


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> DF, I saw your mama b!! You ARE a dirty duck!!
> 
> Chris.


I try and stay clean but somehow the FILTH finds ME!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Got my stuff in today.Gotta get a frame now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah man...this stuff displays like a dream...of course now I need more wall and shelf space
Mcdee


----------

